# Disgusting rumour



## mickousley (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard a rumour about jag carpets. Why do people try to cause trouble for others. Is it jelousy or out of malice trying to destroy the name of a good bloke. Hopefully someone will elaborate more on this.
Sue


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 23, 2007)

What rumour?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi there
I would like to make it publicly known that there is a disturbing rumor getting around that True Blue Reptiles i.e. Rob McCloud has smuggled into the country and has possession of Jag carpet pythons. As a business partner I find this rumor both disgusting and defamatory.
We please ask if any body knows who is responsible in spreading this fallacy to please let us know. These sorts of allegations are unhelpful, unfair and can bring unnecessary attention and scrutiny by authorities as well as erode our reputation that we are proud of.

Cheers

Dave Mackintosh

[email protected]


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank mickously for starting this thread for me, for some reason I can not start new threads but only post in threads already going.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mickousley (Feb 23, 2007)

one of you must have heard something from some one hopefully we can trace it back to the low mongrel that started this


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats just horrible claiming something like this, hope the person gets delt with.


Kane


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 23, 2007)

God damn, i want a JAG!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, but pretty sad to see somone like Trueblue work his butt off and be so helpful to people only to get [email protected] on like that. Most of the decent people ehre wouldn't pay attention to that crap. All the best Rob!

Simone.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 23, 2007)

What an excellent way to spread a rumour. This is like the media and the Cronulla riots. If it wasn't for them hardly anyone would have known about the SMS and the whole affair probably wouldn't have happened.

IsK


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 23, 2007)

The envied will always be subject to rumour and malicious gossip. Best to just laugh and let it flow away.


----------



## shellshock (Feb 23, 2007)

i hate to ask this but what is a "jag"carpet


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2007)

I know all about this sort of crap, welcome to the wonderful world of reptiles.
I hadn't heard anything until I read this thread.


----------



## reece89 (Feb 23, 2007)

that is terrible i hope the person causing this gets caught


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Who said what to who? and who told who that who said what? and what is a jag, and could they not occour naturally here with selective breeding?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2007)

Its a catch 22 situation really as to talk about it publicly like this here on a forum spreads it further if somebody believes it to be true. However when I hear it from well known reptile identitys within our industry it is clear that immeadiate action and openess is needed as it has gone far enough.


Cheers Dave


----------



## shellshock (Feb 23, 2007)

okay my wife just done a search while i was out having a smoke and it had pics and said they were from aus


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's horrible when people spread rumours like that!! It's usually always out of jelousy!  I wouldn't worry to much, as Boa said, it's unfortunately just the world we live in. I think True Blue has a good name, and a silly, childish rumour isn't going to change that!


----------



## FAY (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't imagine any rumour tarnishing Rob's reputation!!!


----------



## AntaresiaQueen (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll second that Fay!


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave, I couldn't agree more. I was recently the subject of an incredible rumour too ridiculous to be believed BUT some do believe these things and others add their little bit of fuel to the fire and before too long it's a full blown bushfire. 



PilbaraPythons said:


> Its a catch 22 situation really as to talk about it publicly like this here on a forum spreads it further if somebody believes it to be true. However when I hear it from well known reptile identitys within our industry it is clear that immeadiate action and openess is needed as it has gone far enough.
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 23, 2007)

boa said:


> Dave, I couldn't agree more. I was recently the subject of an incredible rumour too ridiculous to be believed BUT some do believe these things and others add their little bit of fuel to the fire and before too long it's a full blown bushfire.



Us too cost us 5 hrs out of our lives and our house turned upside down:x
What people fail to understand there is no way you are going to risk reputation and collection over a jag


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2007)

Years ago an officer from Queensland wildlife task force ( a section of the police force )
told me that the reptile industry was the nastist, back stabbing group of people he had ever encountered, and he was previously a drug squad detective. At least ,I can say I know many excellent good hearted keepers that I now surround my self with.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

hope you find out who it is. Hope your worries get sorted out.


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2007)

I totally agree with his sentiments, I am VERY careful with my friends nowadays. The biggest problem with rumours is that mud sticks.



PilbaraPythons said:


> Years ago an officer from Queensland wildlife task force ( a section of the police force )
> told me that the reptile industry was the nastist, back stabbing group of people he had ever encountered, and he was previously a drug squad detective. At least ,I can say I know many excellent good hearted keepers that I now surround my self with.
> 
> Cheers Dave


----------



## Hetty (Feb 23, 2007)

They're nice, why not smuggle them in?


----------



## rockman (Feb 23, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Years ago an officer from Queensland wildlife task force ( a section of the police force )
> told me that the reptile industry was the nastist, back stabbing group of people he had ever encountered, and he was previously a drug squad detective. At least ,I can say I know many excellent good hearted keepers that I now surround my self with.
> 
> Cheers Dave



I think he may have been right Dave . Sad isn't it ? Jim


----------



## kabuto (Feb 23, 2007)

Every thing has been misinterpreted.Whats happened is that Rob has a fully imported jaguar and has complained about the carpet pilling-not python-on the floor of the car.Jaguars had this problem since 82 and its not been resolved.No wonder he calls jags crappy. 
if someone had turned their hearing aid up when they were listning in things maight not have come to this.How people can get it so wrong astounds me .


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 24, 2007)

If it's any consilation... I hadn't heard that rumour. 
Hope your reputation isn't dented however it's all too easy for anyone from any rank of experience to thoughtlessly say something that will be taken the wrong way. 
If I was in your situation I would grow a thick skin and hope that people wise up and think for themselves, thinking about things before they considered believing them.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your support people, had a power failer last night and couldnt get on line till late.

I find it very amussing actually, that this pathetic little nobody is trying to make themselves look imprtant or something, trust me it will end up biteing them in the bum not me as i have nothing to hide and infact have always invited parks to look at my collection where ever i have lived.
Jealousy is rife in this hobby, and always will be, but its all water off a ducks back to me.
I think the only person stressing over this is the person who started it, as they will end up tripping over themselves for all to see. (and kick).


----------



## phoenix (Feb 24, 2007)

i hadnt heard the rumor until now....


----------



## gillsy (Feb 24, 2007)

Niethe have I, unless you know who it is it could be some innocent person said it looks like a jag.

Rumours are rumours for that reason, they are chinese whispers that get changed with every telling.

Half the people on here now know about the rumour, because of this post. Catch 22.


----------



## mickousley (Feb 24, 2007)

the idea of this post was to put it out in the open so its no longer adirty little lye then the person that started can be found


----------



## tan (Feb 24, 2007)

I have seen Dave's collection and I didn't see any jags -just his impressive collection of beautiful aussie snakes - a credit to him.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 24, 2007)

I know for a fact that Greebo has Jags and I know they were imported. He has even posted pics of them on the net.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Thanks for all your support people, had a power failer last night and couldnt get on line till late.
> 
> I find it very amussing actually, that this pathetic little nobody is trying to make themselves look imprtant or something, trust me it will end up biteing them in the bum not me as i have nothing to hide and infact have always invited parks to look at my collection where ever i have lived.
> Jealousy is rife in this hobby, and always will be, but its all water off a ducks back to me.
> I think the only person stressing over this is the person who started it, as they will end up tripping over themselves for all to see. (and kick).



YAY for true blue, its good to see you aint letting this nutjob bother you.. i have heard nothing but good things about you. so bugger them. 
mel.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

mickousley said:


> the idea of this post was to put it out in the open so its no longer adirty little lye then the person that started can be found


 
The only problem with a rumour though, is that even the person that starts them will probably say he/she had heard it from someone else, so you will never know where it originated from. Although from Robs comments he sounds like he knows who it is.

Besides all that, if they were smuggled in, they will have to surface eventually and it won't be hard to trace back to those that orginally had them and bred them.


----------



## turtle (Feb 24, 2007)

I have seen a few Jags in Australia amongst private collections. It will be only a matter of time before they are available here anyway. Something i personally *dont want,* but its the inevitable.


----------



## hornet (Feb 24, 2007)

they are an aussie native snake i dont have any problem with them being in australia apart from the fact that they are illegal to import


----------



## viridis (Feb 24, 2007)

turtle said:


> I have seen a few Jags in Australia amongst private collections. It will be only a matter of time before they are available here anyway. Something i personally *dont want,* but its the inevitable.


 
That may be true and I couldnt care less , but they are NOT in rob mcleod collection, or anyone involved with the trueblue program for that matter. All this childish rubbish does is make newbies wonder if its true, as anyone that knows rob would know that he wouldnt keep the bloody things even if they were allowed in aussie collection. He does not like them and would not even contemplate keeping jags.

The person that talking this jibberish will read this thread and hopefully get a life and grow up.
Heres hoping anyway


----------



## rockman (Feb 24, 2007)

I for one personally know Rob and can 100 % vouch for the fact he DOES NOT have any jags .I have been to Rob's house on several occasions and seen all of his stunning collection . I think karma will catch up to who-ever started this crap . What do they say , ' jealously is a curse ' . Jim p.s About the only thing i can vouch for Mr Blue is his lack of wanting to work , his love for sheep , Abba and fishing !! Which order , you make up your own mind . LOL


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

excactly rockman, if i have anything to say about anyone ill do to them, not behind their back like some childish immature nobody.


----------



## c moore (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody that knows Rob or purchased from him in the past would know this is all crap why would he bother,he already breeds the finest quality Australian available in the country.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Not completely understanding terminology, what is a jag? is it just a name for the look of an animal, like granite? i know there is granitas here, but it's just a name for a beautifully speckled carpet, could this not be the same thing? is jag just the name of the *look *of an animal? 

I wouldn't worry TB, your rep is safe, stupidity will always be an infliction of the village idiots in any community, and the herp community is certainly no exception


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

ok, well as a wildlife carer i have seen wild animals similar to that, what a jag must mean then is the look of the animal, and the variation available in the wild, let alone what can be done with selective breeding is incredibly varied, so who says what is what, and why make it a roumer about imports, if they came from here, are here in the wild, then why would a person try to defame a reputation by stating that one type of looking animal must be illegal?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

Its because they are silly lttle wanabees that will never be, so they try and play silly games.
The only pythons that i keep that even slightly resemble jags are hypo coastals and they dont even come close to a true jag. So there is nothing here that even looks like a jag, its just someones pathetic attempt to cause trouble. But as said before, water off a ducks back to me, the only damage done will be to themselves, you can count on that, as people like this cant help themselves, and will soon realise their mistake.!!


----------



## FAY (Feb 24, 2007)

There is jealousy in EVERY hobby, be it reptiles,dog breeding, horse showing etc etc
It is just human nature...it will never stop.
I remember a few years ago these people broke into some stables and cut all the tails off the horses (just the hair not the tail itself) the day before a show as this stable was in competition with them!
I must admit....I really admire a good breeder who knows his business ( and hasn't got an ego) and doesn't hesitate to help newbies out!!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Please correct me if i'm wrong, but that pic of the 'jag' looks like a reverse jungle, and i have seen similar animals while on long bush walks in FNQ, even if you had one that looks like that, so what? i'm sure it's just some form of genetic throwback, and someone has tagged it 'jag' loved the look and kept it going, surely breeders select for colour and pattern here too, stripes granites bands etc. True Blue, your name is safe hun we all know the quality of your babies, no one that matters will believe such drivel.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks fay, i appreciate it, if that comment was ment for me that is.
I always try and help out newbies or anyone for that matter, and always answer all pms to the best of my knowledge. Some people think im egotistical, but im not, as anyone who knows me personally will confirm, its just my way that seems to offend people as i dont beat around the bush or suck up to people, thats just me always has been always will be.

Gee i must of offened someone pretty good this time ah.!!

Still, im laughing about it all, but obviosly they are not and are stessing over something.

Stress away you pathetic wanabee. Hahaha.


----------



## Reptilian (Feb 24, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Thanks for all your support people, had a power failer last night and couldnt get on line till late.
> 
> I find it very amussing actually, that this pathetic little nobody is trying to make themselves look imprtant or something, trust me it will end up biteing them in the bum not me as i have nothing to hide and infact have always invited parks to look at my collection where ever i have lived.
> Jealousy is rife in this hobby, and always will be, but its all water off a ducks back to me.
> I think the only person stressing over this is the person who started it, as they will end up tripping over themselves for all to see. (and kick).



No offence, but some people are sooo childish (referring to the rumour person)....I am jealous over alot of peoples snakes on here especially the ones i cant have (i live in WA), but that dont mean i gotta go spreading absolute rubbish about people...If i work and save hard enough i will have achieved some more nice snakes in the future with the satisfaction of knowing i earned it....keep ya chins up, and ya bums down (workin), everyone one here knows (or should know) how great yous guys are and how much work and fun ya's put into our great hobby....

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

nb.
There is competition in all communities as fay said, from the P&C at school, to the de-basing of head figures in all small groups. it's tall poppy syndrome, and Australia is rife with it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks pythoness.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks reptilian, but easy on the work bit ah. lol.

I spose fishing is hard work thou.


----------



## Reptilian (Feb 24, 2007)

great fishin where i live mate...hahaha

P.S i havent had the privlidge of buying any of your great stock yet (I live in WA) but one day i'll move over there and have that chance...and ive never heard anything but friendliness from ya to others and great things bout you and your quality animals....


----------



## congo_python (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Rob and Dave but everybody knows you guys by now and WILL Discard this as just a Malice Roumour, Wish you guys all the best and keep breeding those wonderful AUSSIE Pythons you guys do such a good job with.

CONGO


----------



## yommy (Feb 24, 2007)

Rob, those of us that know you, know this is crap, karma is a wonderful thing and like you said. They'll stuff up sooner or later. 
When you keep and breed quality animals this stuff doesn't matter. Your rep is solid mate.
Go for a fish and blow it off 

I forgot you probably already have........

Keep up the good work .


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

Like i said on another site, i heard recently that i had lost half my collection to OPMV lol, i lost one snake to OPMV which everyone knew about and apprently i lost half my collection since then, i've also heard various other things about me as well.
I know the people spreading the rumors about me, i know their names and i know that it will all come back to bite them sooner or later.

I honestly don't care because i people that know me know it's crap and thats all i'm worries about.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> Please correct me if i'm wrong, but that pic of the 'jag' looks like a reverse jungle, and i have seen similar animals while on long bush walks in FNQ, even if you had one that looks like that, so what? i'm sure it's just some form of genetic throwback, and someone has tagged it 'jag' loved the look and kept it going, surely breeders select for colour and pattern here too, stripes granites bands etc. True Blue, your name is safe hun we all know the quality of your babies, no one that matters will believe such drivel.


 
The jags are genetic and you cannot reproduce them unless you have them. You may get animals that appear similar, but certainly nowhere near as good as some of the jags that are around overseas IMO. Don't get me wrong, there some nice 'jag' like jungles around, just not the real deal.

Rob, if you do happen to produce something that looks almost exactly like a jag, but isn't  put me down for a pair..... :lol: I reckon their awesome.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

BigSven said:


> Like i said on another site, i heard recently that i had lost half my collection to OPMV lol, i lost one snake to OPMV which everyone knew about and apprently i lost half my collection since then, i've also heard various other things about me as well.
> I know the people spreading the rumors about me, i know their names and i know that it will all come back to bite them sooner or later.
> 
> I honestly don't care because i people that know me know it's crap and thats all i'm worries about.


 
Look out BigSven, your whole collection will be dead next week at that rate..... :lol: 
Have to catch up with you guys next time I'm up that way.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## mickousley (Feb 24, 2007)

well Rob it looks like you have alot of mates i think we all deserve a black head or woma?????
Mick


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that trueblue i hope the person has karma come back and bite it in the butt as bad luck runs in threes.......hope all things turn out well for you trueblue


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 24, 2007)

Rob and Dave both have enough top shelf snakes that they dont (or wouldnt ever) need to import anything from OS.

But if rumers need to be started;

I once copulated with a chicken And i liked it.


Donk


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

eeewww, was that you in that email Da Donkey......


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 24, 2007)

hugsta said:


> eeewww, was that you in that email Da Donkey......


 
Wink wink nudge nudge 

Donk


----------



## Rennie (Feb 24, 2007)

First I've heard of it. You'd better not be holding out on us Rob   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



hugsta said:


> The jags are genetic and you cannot reproduce them unless you have them. You may get animals that appear similar, but certainly nowhere near as good as some of the jags that are around overseas IMO. Don't get me wrong, there some nice 'jag' like jungles around, just not the real deal.
> 
> Rob, if you do happen to produce something that looks almost exactly like a jag, but isn't  put me down for a pair..... :lol: I reckon their awesome.



Hugsta, I have to agree with you there, some of the overseas jags I've seen are nothing like anything I've seen here yet. Would love to get some though!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Look out BigSven, your whole collection will be dead next week at that rate..... :lol:
> Have to catch up with you guys next time I'm up that way.
> 
> Cheers
> Daz


 

Just let me know Daz 

Da donkey i have always pictured you would look like your avatar for some reason....gigity gigity allllllright!:lol:


----------



## ad (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Rob, 
Your reputation and animals are A1. 
I couldn't imagine the rumour starter initially finding someone gullible enough to believe it and further spread it. It shows the petty level some are at.
Anyway, I reckon it will come around for them soon enough,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL @ Donk.....

Will do BigSven.


----------



## rexs1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Rob, glad to see your "stressing big time" about these pathetic little rumours. More importantly - how's the fishing going, should be pretty good this time of the year eh! cheers mate, Rex.


----------



## cris (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone who believes rumours is an idiot, end of story. I never thought anyone into breeding reptiles would ever lie though, what a shock 

Why is it illegal to have an exotic jag yet an exotic gtp is legal :? it will only be a matter of time until someone 'snags' that genetic disorder, by whatever means...


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 25, 2007)

*True Blue*

I know people who have dealt with Trueblue and they have always found him to be honest, up front and does everything by the book.

Keep up the good work TB and all the Mrs.Mangles should crawl back under the rocks they come out from.


----------



## Reptile City (Feb 25, 2007)

QOUTE from BOA (Dave, I couldn't agree more. I was recently the subject of an incredible rumour too ridiculous to be believed BUT some do believe these things and others add their little bit of fuel to the fire and before too long it's a full blown bushfire. )

Hi Boa & Dave 
I know what you are talking about!
Try owning a reptile shop, lol.
My business partners family (TOTAL FERALS) is nasty & jeolus from our sucess & they have hurt us greatly with lies & rumours.
Its unbelivable what some people will do if they want to hurt you.

Rob, I only hear good things about you & your reptiles!

Jason


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Half the people on here now know about the rumour, because of this post. Catch 22.


 If attention is what the rumour starter/s wanted they are definetly getting it this way aswell.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind remarks and support.

Rexy, yes you know me to well. I think the last time i ever stessed out was over a girl, many years ago. Cant even remeber what its like to feel stressed anymore.??
Trust me everyone one im not stessed at all, as said i find it all very amussing, and infact it seems to of done the opposite to what the fool/s intended anyway, hahaha, as ive had so many calls and pms etc from people in the hobby that i didnt even know, and ones i do, that are supporting and helping to track down the little turd/s.
I belive that they are stessing atm, and will be stessed alot more soon.
Good fun ah.!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 25, 2007)

I know how to stress you out.

A: place a large spider in your boat.
B: Hide your fishing rod
or
C: Catch more snakes and send them over to you.


----------



## Bigweem (Feb 25, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Years ago an officer from Queensland wildlife task force ( a section of the police force )
> told me that the reptile industry was the nastist, back stabbing group of people he had ever encountered, and he was previously a drug squad detective. At least ,I can say I know many excellent good hearted keepers that I now surround my self with.
> 
> Cheers Dave


yep and he was later disgraced over a visit to the Phillipines, or was it the one with political aspirations?


----------



## viridis (Feb 25, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I know how to stress you out.
> 
> A: place a large spider in your boat.
> B: Hide your fishing rod
> ...


 
or even worse......... all three.... then we will see our good kiwi friend stress:lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

hahaha, even a chrismas beetle gets me going, bugs are not my thing, ill take on any snake in the world, no problems, but a bug lands on me and i freak out.??

No no no, you can never hide my tackle.


----------



## tan (Feb 25, 2007)

tan said:


> I have seen Dave's collection and I didn't see any jags -just his impressive collection of beautiful aussie snakes - a credit to him.


Oops ! meant to say Rob's collection.
Stupid me......


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 25, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha, even a chrismas beetle gets me going, bugs are not my thing, ill take on any snake in the world, no problems, but a bug lands on me and i freak out.??
> 
> No no no, you can never hide my tackle.



I love it!!!!!!! You don't make me feel so bad now Rob at screaming and running when an 8 legged freak lands on me, no matter how big it is.

Simone.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

I know its horrible ah simone, i just hate going camping with people like dave, cause ya got to check your sleeping bag evey night before getting in. hahaha.. !!!!!!!!
except its not funny for me at time only for them.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 25, 2007)

Hahahahaha, when Dad was last in Nth Qld i set him up with one hell of a champion up there.....i for warned him about my fathers dislike for spiders. So when my Dad gets back from his trip he starts telling me about how the bloke was sticking a long stick into this hole the size of a softball that contained a spider which in his words "could chew through stainless steel". He reckoned anything that used its fangs to dig a hole like that in that sort of rock was not to be messed with. The guy laughed when he turned to find Dad 10 yards back.

I don't blame you Rob, i'm not good with camping- bugs make my skin crawl.

Simone.


----------

